# Degus as pets



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone on here got Degus? I saw some in Pets at Home the other day and fell somewhat in love... I'm hoping to move house next year so wouldn't get any until I moved, but would be interested in views on what they're like as pets. Many years ago I kept gerbils (I know they're not rodents but they do have a look of a big gerbil!) and also rabbits so know about keeping similar pets. Now I have (lots of) dogs and would like a cat again (lost my last cat a couple of years ago). I'm thinking of having a huge cage in a room where I could keep them safe but still be around where everyone is. They may not get lots of 'out' time so it would be a big cage with lots to do in it and lots of attention from me. Would this work out or do I have to re-think. Can I get them from a reputable breeder rather than Pets at Home? I'd be getting a single sex pair as I do not want to breed. Used to love the gerbils I had in my little flat in London when I first started work and couldn't have anything else. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I have 4 (2 girls and 2 boys) 
I think they make great pets, but they aren't the easiest lol. Visit Degutopia there is everything you need to know to find out if they are the pet for you 

If you still want some then please look at rescuing or a recommended breeder, [email protected] are notorious at miss sexing (degu's aren't the easiest rodents to sex unless you know what you are looking for) and they also come from rodent farms so health might be an issue.

Oh and a tip about goo's that many owners discover, they are poo flingers :lol:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

OK degu's are actually rodents by the way.

They make great pets but they are very curious, busy little things so if they're not going to have much out time then you need a big cage with plenty of things to prevent them getting bored.

If you're not going to be able to give them much out and cuddle time I would maybe give it a re-think as they are very social animals, but as long as you get at least 2, preferably more, then I suppose it would be OK. Providing you do get them out and don't just let them turn wild.

They are becoming more popular as pets so I guess there are breeders around, not that I've looked though. Please don't go to pets at home, i was only in there the other day and was looking at the Degu, 2 were missing the end of their tails and one was quite badly scabbed up. I spoke to the woman on the counter and all she said was yea we know but it is impossible to stop them from fighting. Going to pets at home you might fet mis-sexed degu or poor information. A decent breeder should be able to point you in the right direction abit better.

Basically degu's are great and i would love to have some if i had the space, but please do your research first.

:thumbup1: Have fun.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

oh ok the info I read said they weren't.. but were related to guinea pigs :-( however I do know not to believe everything... I read that gerbils were vegetarian, so why did they love chicken???

I would far rather rescue or get from reputable breeder so hopefully when I move and if I decide to take the plunge I'll do that  they look so cute, not sure about the poo slinging but with pups and dogs I've got used to just about everything 

Thanks for the comments so far


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

The time outs would be limited as don't want to put in danger with cats/dogs but used to have the gerbils out (even when I had a dog) - but happy to put lots of time and give them loads of attention and keep them occupied. Time yet to find out if I can offer them a good home - cage would definitely be huge


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

PennyGC said:


> The time outs would be limited as don't want to put in danger with cats/dogs but used to have the gerbils out (even when I had a dog) - but happy to put lots of time and give them loads of attention and keep them occupied. Time yet to find out if I can offer them a good home - cage would definitely be huge


So long as they have plenty of things to do in their cage including a metal wheel they will be fine with limited time out (so long as their cage is big enough obviously ), if you decide to opt for a breeder the taming should be established so you will only need to keep on top of it. Although if you have the time and patience to tame a rescue it can be very rewarding 
This is Rachy goo after a few weeks of living with me, she came from a big rescue I was part of, her and her cage mates had never been handled before.


----------

